

Ask HN: Is there a startup where users code review for karma? - seivan

Sorta like Stack Overflow but not for question.<p>I constantly find myself wanting opinions on a public interface and on how other developers would like it to be instead.
======
mikecaron
[http://codereview.stackexchange.com/](http://codereview.stackexchange.com/)

~~~
livingtech
And specifically:
[http://codereview.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/api](http://codereview.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/api)

